# SetAFire 2019 Kidding Thread



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I can hardly contain my excitement for this upcoming kidding season! :7up:
All but one of the does due should have registerable kids.

This is the February group we have:

Demelza ( http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001851383 ), if bred, is due February 9th for her first kid(s), she'll be almost exactly 2 years old by then. She's bred to Israel, pictures here:
https://zareemeadows.weebly.com/israel.html
















3.5-ish year old Matilda ( http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001976400 ) is due February 13th, this'll be her 3rd freshening. She was bred to Orion, pictures here:
https://zareemeadows.weebly.com/orion.html








Semi Sweet ( http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001900617 ) is also 3.5 years old and, if bred, is due February 16th for her 3rd set of kids - she's also bred to Orion, pictures here:
https://zareemeadows.weebly.com/orion.html








Well that wasn't a very good picture of Semi Sweet... Is this better? 









Today Saffron, 2.5 year old 88% registered Kiko, was bred to "Joe" a 6-7 month, purebred registered Kiko buck (we are borrowing him from the same breeder we got Saffron and Mazil from) for purebred Kiko kids, due March 19th if she takes. She'll be a 2nd freshener. Unlike some other goats (*cough* *cough* Demelza) Saffron was delighted with our choice of bucks. In the pictures you can tell she's smitten with him. 

























Here she is a couple days ago, when she actually took the time to eat. (Today she was too busy wooing her man to bother with eating)
















That's all for now. It'll only let me download 10 pictures at time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice girls! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting, nice goaties.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

New after-milking pictures of the "Nubes"! Our vet will perform Ultrasounds on them in early to mid November so we'll know for sure if they're pregnant or not. These next pictures are just so I can look back and see the progress.

Demelza (40 days post breeding)








Demelza has a very low escutcheon, Israel has a pretty high escutcheon though, so that is one reason why I chose him to breed her








Matilda (36 days post breeding) - she is still in milk from her last kidding (9 months ago) but she started drying herself off a couple weeks ago and I'm about to quit milking her. 
















Semi Sweet (33 days post breeding) - she kidded 10 months ago and is slowly drying off as well, only giving about 2-3 pounds now
















Random pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Does.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How exciting!

I can't get over how LONG Matilda is.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Five does got Ultrasounds today! 4 out of 5 are most certainly pregnant, which is exactly what I wanted! The one that is open is our 10 month old Kiko doeling. She got in with the Nubian bucklings in September (she apparently couldn't wait another month for the Kiko buck to arrive) and appeared to have settled (no heats) but I guess she didn't, luckily. I don't really want Kiko/Nubian crosses.

They only saw 1 goat kid each in Matilda, Semi Sweet and Magnolia (Magnolia's was BIG! I'm pretty sure she's at least 3-4 months along). Demelza, however, had at least 2! It was so fun seeing their little heads, spines and ribs. They were so cute. :inlove:

Here are pictures from tonight, when they were eating alfalfa. I let them eat for 10-15 minutes each night, that way they have enough time to eat quite a bit but they also don't poop and pee on it. 
When eating alfalfa hay, they all hunch up and just look horrible! So please excuse what appear to be severe roach backs, steep rumps and cow hocks. (blush) (rofl)

Magnolia (left) and Matilda
















Demelza's the big clumsy, insecure one of the group
























Left is Orion (he's 7 months old) and right is Matilda 








Left to right; Orion and Israel (both 7 months), Matilda, Semi Sweet








The girl in front is sweet Sybbie! She's a 6-7 month old purebred Kiko doeling - Dipity's BFF.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I am going to rearrange the hay bales so that they can't climb on them. Their hooves are always clean but I still rather keep them off of it. Especially the stinky bucks.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goodness! If i had reg sized nubs i would so need make a trip to louisiana for an israel and dez kid! They are both so so beautiful! His ears are tdf! And her frosties i adore. 

Is the one kiko the only one you have right now? We are gonna be on the lookout for kikos this spring. The mister says he will have meat goats next year. Okie dokie love. .


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Goodness! If i had reg sized nubs i would so need make a trip to louisiana for an israel and dez kid! They are both so so beautiful! His ears are tdf! And her frosties i adore.
> 
> Is the one kiko the only one you have right now? We are gonna be on the lookout for kikos this spring. The mister says he will have meat goats next year. Okie dokie love. .


We have 3 does/doelings. These are the 2 doelings, Mazil (black) and Sybbie. And then the big brown one pictured in an earlier post is Mazil's mom.
I love the Kikos! They are very hardy for sure. If/when you do get some, post lots of pictures!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Things are progressing well for Magnolia! Her udder has been slowly but surely filling, starting around the end of October. I'm *guessing* that she's due around Christmas time? Maybe a bit sooner? But I have no idea. She was obviously bred by the buck before I got her though. I'm a little bummed that she wasn't able to be bred to our Kiko buck, but looking on the brighter side, we'll have milk (even if it's just a little bit) soon!

September 9th & October 27th














December 3rd (yesterday)














And this was the buck she ran with for months and months.  He was supposedly a Pygmy cross. I do not plan on keeping her kid(s) - one crazy little mini goat is enough to keep track of!


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

Ooooooo! I love magnolias coloring and spots! So beautiful! 

And I love those buck aprons I saw in the previous pictures. Did you make them or where did you buy them?


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Exciting! Demelza might want to come live with me :haha:


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

NicoleV said:


> Ooooooo! I love magnolias coloring and spots! So beautiful!
> 
> And I love those buck aprons I saw in the previous pictures. Did you make them or where did you buy them?


Thank you! She has a very special place in my heart. 
We bought the buck aprons from House Of Bacchus Pet Supplies. The owner is actually a member on this forum! If you do order one, make sure to get one with a chest/security strap - otherwise the buck will slip right out of it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I put the goats out on the rye grass for the first time today. They only got 30 minutes but they loved it!
























My sweet boys :inlove: 








Someone is getting a little chubby... (shy)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Really?!?!! You STILL have green grass.... JEALOUS! This is my view... i have a bunch of whiney mad nope animals here. Lol.

Eta... what other grasses do you have that they love? We are seedin one pasture this spring and reseedin another. We have an idea of what to put but it is always nice to hear tried and trues for important stuffs like grasses. .


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh @Sfgwife! :funnytech: You are so funny!
We usually plant a mix of rye, clover and wheat, all of which the goats absolutely love. But this year, it's mostly rye with a bit of clover here and there.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh, and I *think* Magnolia may possibly be in pre-labor. Or her kid(s) are getting into position.
She's very restless/uncomfortable and keeps getting up and down, up and down. Shifting her feet, pawing the ground, gazing at nothing... She looks MISERABLE! I remember that for her first (and only so far) kidding back in 2016, she had at least 4 hours of this after which her twins were born very quickly.

Her udder isn't anywhere near being full though, and her ligs are still there. So I suspect that she's just playing with me. :waiting: We'll see!

ETA, here's a picture:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm super interested to find out if your ultrasound was correct about the number of kids!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I have good and bad news. Bad news first:

Magnolia was liar, and is still holding that baby/babies hostage. (headsmash):imok:

But the good news is, Israel's dam (Saada Faith of Grace) just got a Superior Genetics designation! Which is very exciting! (dance) She kidded as a yearling FF this year, and has milked very well. She was on milk test and I think produced (on average) over a gallon a day. This makes me even more excited to see Demelza and Israel's kids!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Hahahaha! Doe code! Awesome on Izzy! That jus makes me wish for a kid more! Sigh.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

That's a lot of milk for a FF!

If I remember correctly when a doe is farther along sometime they can miss a kid. I'm also interested to see if the ultrasound was correct! 

Hopefully, she goes soon I want to see what the kid(s) look like! And satisfy my need for baby goats!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

*Sigh* Still no cute little goat kids to snuggle with. (embarrassed) Magnolia's last possible due date is January 23rd. I have a sneaking suspicion that she is waiting until sometime between January 10th through 17th - I'll be gone during that time (1 whole week!). 
If she does kid then, I'll never forgive her LOL! 

















To close on a (much) happier note, Demelza has been busy growing a wee little udder as well as a small belly! I don't really see any difference in Matilda and Semi Sweet yet.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

She'll definitely kid then for sure! 

Haha, I hope she will give those little babies up soon! Preferably before you have too leave.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

*Goat_Scout,* I love those aprons! Can you let me see the construction, or tell me how they are made?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> *Goat_Scout,* I love those aprons! Can you let me see the construction, or tell me how they are made?


I'm not really sure how to explain how they're made, but I can get better pictures of them for you. I bought them from House of Bacchus Pet Supplies.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

*Goat_Scout, *thanks! I found the firm on the Net, oh, dear, what a big supply! I shall have to scroll for a while before finding my way on that page. (But I would not be scared at all from their cartoon; a billy-buck giving flowers to a female _sheep_!)

I made the aprons myself when needed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Well I thought we were onto something last night








But noooooooooooooo 

















And I'm actually leaving tonight (instead of early Thursday morning), so Magnolia doesn't have much time to get the ball rolling, so to speak. I'm sure that she's close, but not close enough to kid before I leave.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Preparing ... You, too, prepare your work properly, don't you?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She should kid soon.

Do you have someone who can goat sit.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yes, my sisters will still be here to goat sit. I'm sure that they'll take care of her just fine, but if she does go into labor and there are complications, I don't know if they'd be able to tell soon enough. 
I have a long list for them of what to do when she kids, but I'm still worried nonetheless. We do have probably 4 vets (2 goat savvy ones) within 45 minutes' drive who could help out if needed. 
I'm going to have them put her in the kidding pen every night and check on her often.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Goat_Scout said:


> We do have probably 4 vets (2 goat savvy ones) within 45 minutes' drive


Now, that is a luxury!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Now, that is a luxury!


I know, we are very lucky to have so many available! One is our friend and she lives not even 5 minutes down the road from us.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> I know, we are very lucky to have so many available! One is our friend and she lives not even 5 minutes down the road from us.


Oh if only! You're so fortunate. 
Have a great trip and try not to worry too much.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Goat_Scout said:


> I know, we are very lucky to have so many available! *One is our friend* and she lives not even 5 minutes down the road from us.


OIOIOI, more than luxury! Congrats, and be very keen on that friendship!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I just wanted to stop by and say that Magnolia gave up her hostages 2 days after I left! 
On Friday, around 2:00pm she had a pair of flashy bucklings.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations! What beautiful boys...charming little men to add to your herd.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> I just wanted to stop by and say that Magnolia gave up her hostages 2 days after I left!
> On Friday, around 2:00pm she had a pair of flashy bucklings.


 Lookit those cute lil bums!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations! Beautiful little boys!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

awwww


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats on the 2 little guys! They look like cuties!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Here are some way better pictures of Stonewall (white) and Jackson (mostly black)! I saw them for the first time today (they're a week old) and I am so in love. :inlove: It's great having babies bouncing around here again.



















































And yes - they both have WATTLES!!! :clapping::inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Wonderful! I really like the first picture!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh my a white whale tail in the 3rd picture. So cute.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Oh man those a pretty go-tees..I love the waddles. Looking spunky too


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Really good homecoming! Cute as can be!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

They are simply precious and handsome kids.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're adorable! I hope you had a great trip, but your homecoming must have been the highlight!
Congratulations


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

February is right around the corner! (dance)
Demelza is on day 131
















Matilda day 127
























And Semi Sweet is day 124
















And Israel decided to pose for me tonight


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> February is right around the corner! (dance)
> Demelza is on day 131
> View attachment 144345
> 
> ...


Kealous of the green grass! And... tell me bout that fence that Israel is in please.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Kealous of the green grass! And... tell me bout that fence that Israel is in please.


Ok, well..... where do I start. (headsmash)

We divided this rye pasture into 7 small paddocks for the cows to rotationally graze in. Since we used only one strand of electric wire, the goats can still duck under and go in every single paddock, which is fine with me.
But lately, the cows have been VERY troublesome and keep going under/through the wire and completely messing up the entire pasture. So that is what you see behind Israel. Mass destruction.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're looking great! Such pretty does and a proud looking buck. You must be getting anxious for the bouncy babies to arrive. BTW You have such a nice looking farm I LOVE wood three rail it's so much nicer than my t-posts and welded wire...oh well, maybe I'll hit the lotto for my goats lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Your goats are looking fabulous as always  Good luck with the rest of your does


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

The does are very pretty, happy kidding. Will wait with the rest of you.lol Israel is trying out his new modeling job poses. Trying for the cover of Doe's Digest.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Ok, well..... where do I start. (headsmash)
> 
> We divided this rye pasture into 7 small paddocks for the cows to rotationally graze in. Since we used only one strand of electric wire, the goats can still duck under and go in every single paddock, which is fine with me.
> But lately, the cows have been VERY troublesome and keep going under/through the wire and completely messing up the entire pasture. So that is what you see behind Israel. Mass destruction.


Ah gotcha. I was like HOW is she keepin them in one strand lol. We has the rope stuff three or four strands and our buck walked right though it. But it was the yellow and black rope stuff and not so sturdy. They stay in the netting jus fine.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone! February can't come soon enough!!

Oh and I have some not-so-great news. 'Lil Dipity is pregnant. 
A few weeks ago I noticed that she had a teensy weensy udder starting, but since she's always been a bit chubby, I thought it was just that-- chub. But nope! It's never that simple...

This fall/early winter we were having a bunch of problems with her jumping the fence, but then we put her in the pasture with the meat goats and she finally stayed put. I guess that on one occasion while being a mini Houdini, she took the opportunity to visit the buck pen.
She's a 10 month old Mini-Lamancha out of my favorite doe (for those of you who remember, the one that died last year from what we think was plant poisoning). She could be bred to either one of the Nubian boys, or maybe the Kiko buck that we borrowed for 2 months. All I know is, she's a naughty, naughty girl! (headsmash)(headsmash)


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

She looks like trouble in a pretty package!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Sorry lil dipity isn't bred, that always sucks 

It's always the ones we like most who end up being naughty. I think they know they are the favorites and can get away with anything.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

But her udder is ssoooooo cute!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Day 136 for Demelza. She's perfectly mastered the late pregnancy "goat grunt" (I attached a random video - not my goats - to show you what it sounds like)! 
I've never had a goat be so whiney/demanding while pregnant. These last couple weeks she just won't stop talking when I'm around-- mumbling/grumbling while she's eating, while she's sleeping, even while she's walking around, poor girl! (embarrassed)


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I didn't know they do that.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh my. I guess I thought the moaning and groaning was normal for goats. Two of my girls sounded just like that video for over a month before kidding last year


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Funny story.... a short while after I typed that, one of my girls started doing it and is still doing it. So I guess it is normal around my place at least :heehee:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Korita said:


> Oh my. I guess I thought the moaning and groaning was normal for goats. Two of my girls sounded just like that video for over a month before kidding last year


Never been around pregnant does.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

It's the quiet ones you have to watch they'll surprise you every time!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> It's the quiet ones you have to watch they'll surprise you every time!


It's true! I thought my Miss Piggy (the one who's now started moaning and groaning last night) looked closer than any of my other girls while my other girls didn't look remotely close. Yet here we are, 3 girls with kids and Miss Piggy still nothing ha ha She is her mother's daughter because Lucy does the same dramatic whining towards the end.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I've only ever had my diva Nubians moan and grunt during the last month of pregnancy. My other does just tough it out.


----------



## Pack Goat Girl (Jun 17, 2018)

What cute little babies!!!!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

We FINALLY have a registered herd name with ADGA! :coolmoves: SetAFire, after one of my favorite songs. :clapping:

I've applied for a herd name before and none of the names I wanted were available. I was going to go with Zaree (as y'all saw by my thread title) but since it didn't get accepted and my 2nd choice did, I'm going to change the thread title to my new herd name. I just didn't want y'all to be confused, which is why I'm mentioning it. 

ANYWAY, here are my preggo pictures for the day:









Matilda (far left) is way bigger around than she was last year, when she had a single buckling. I'm reeeeaaalllyyy hoping she'll have at least twins this time! (pray)


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Today we started kidding watch for the Nubians! Day 145 for Demelza.


















And also Magnolia is not doing great. Last night she was pooping logs, and now today its been very runny (almost watery consistency). She's not producing much milk anymore so her kids have been crying most of the day. 

I brought our vet a fecal sample early this morning but they weren't able to get the results back to me until a couple hours ago. She has a decent amount of Barber Pole worms. Luckily though, early this morning, I decided to deworm her with Prohibit (very effective against BP) since that's what has plagued our herd the most. Tonight she's already been looking a bit perkier, but still doesn't have much milk. But my main concern now is to keep her hydrated.
I pulled both kids because with their constant nursing (because of the lack of milk) they were just stressing her out. She really isn't crying for them at all, for which I'm glad. Her mostly black kid (Jackson) is taking to the bottle very well but Stonewall just isn't having it. So he is pretty stressed out right now, poor little guy. Between a couple feedings I did manage to get a few ounces in him.
I'm seriously thinking of selling them together as bottle babies if they both adjust well to the bottle. Magnolia is more of pet and I'll actually save money on them if I sell them now verses bottle raising them or waiting for Magnolia's milk production to come up. I just hope my girl will be OK. (pray)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Ask Stonewall if he prefers the bowl!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Ok, so Demelza just had TRIPLETS a few hours ago! (dance) One itty bitty doeling who came out breech, and two nice sized bucklings. All are doing great so far. I did have to milk out a couple cups from Demelza and bottle feed because she doesn't understand the whole nursing thing yet. But she is licking and cleaning them well. 

The doeling and one of the bucklings were shivering a lot so I brought them inside with a heating pad. They are now snuggled down together in their box. :inlove:

Pictures to come!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I kept the kids inside for the night because they were still pretty weak, but now they are doing well and back outside with Demelza. When she saw me coming this morning with them in a plastic container, she shrieked louder than I've ever heard her yell before! She was so glad to get them back. 
I still have to hold her to let them nurse, but she is being a good mama otherwise. Both bucklings are nursing well on her despite being on bottles all day yesterday, but the doeling flat out refused to drink from her, which is fine with me. She's so little I'd rather be able to tell how much milk she's getting each day. So she'll be with Demelza and the boys but I will be bottle feeding her.

Doeling (first born)








Buckling #1 (he's quite a character already! (rofl))








Buckling #2


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't feed babies milk from a bowl if that was meant above.

Have you milked out some milk so mama is more comfortable.
If she is too tight, she is sore and won't allow the kids to nurse. Also check for mastitis ect.
After you do this, and milk is good, feed it to her bab
Also at the same time use your index finger to mimic a teat, move your finger slightly in and out yet leaving it in the mouth and hope you get a suck reflex. 
When you do, put the kid on mama.

Keep working with the kids to nurse. Tie her up or put her in a stanchion. Tie up one back leg, the side you are working on, so she doesn't kick. Remember there are two sides.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Oh my goodness they are all just adorable!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh no, I haven't been feeding milk from a bowl. The kids are just drinking from bottles and from mom. 

Yes I am milking Demelza 2x a day, and she's now making plenty of milk for all the babies. She wasn't kicking them or anything, she just kept turning around to lick them instead of standing still. She's got the hang of it now.

She did have pretty bad edema in her rear udder but it's gone down a lot. Both bucklings are nursing all by themselves, but I still have to go out there every few hours and hold the doeling to nurse (she finally took the teat, instead of just wanting the bottle). And I'm giving her bottles at night. 

Oh and Matilda's udder blew up overnight and I think she's in early labor. (dance) Hoping for a healthy set of twins!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Exciting!! Those babies are so cute. I love how they each have their own distinct look!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Yay!! Go Matilda!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Matilda just had 2 big, beautiful bucklings. :inlove: 
Unfortunately it looks like this will be another buck year for us.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats. 

Sorry they are bucks.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh my word those babies are adorable!!!!!!!!

And yay for 2 more! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on the 5 healthy kids so far!

Also - I love the character Demelza and it is an amazing goat name


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Here are Matilda's boys! They are big, stout fellas. I have no idea where all the black came from. (rofl) Neither of the parents nor the 4 grandparents are black.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Demelza's babies are doing so well! They are very, very energetic - bouncing and hopping every which way!





































This fella is looking really nice. He's super sweet too. :inlove:















And little Cherub (the doeling) does this whenever I go out of sight, even for a second. Yelling, yelling, yelling! She's such a lap baby already. :inlove: I keep accidentally bringing her into the house. (rofl)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I especially like those flying ears!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Accidently:funnytech:! Congratulations on the two more! Maybe you could have a serious talk with your herd sire. Demelza's kids have some serious ears going on! Your little doeling is a precious little girl. I have a yard full of screamers that let loose when they hear or see me. I think it is funny, only slightly irritating.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow! Those are some good lookin kids. Congratulations


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful babys! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, they are adorable.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh my gosh that little doeling is adorable! I hope you are keeping her!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Odd, my goats never screamed, only said softly "Hallo". True, they had hay and water _ad lib, _but I was their key to nice foraging walks, milking with goodies, and various other advantages.

If they yelled, it was urgent and serious.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Cute! Congrats on all the kids!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Trollmor said:


> Odd, my goats never screamed, only said softly "Hallo". True, they had hay and water _ad lib, _but I was their key to nice foraging walks, milking with goodies, and various other advantages.
> 
> If they yelled, it was urgent and serious.


What breed did you have? I know some breeds are noisier than others


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone! I've really been enjoying these kiddos.  We brought Cherub (D's doeling) and Solomon (D's black buckling) to a Crawfish boil this afternoon so that our friends could see them. And my little sister's 7 year old friend, who came over on Friday, carried Cherub all over our property with her. (rofl) Needless to say, she's a hit! She loves spending time with people.

We were just given a pair of 2 week old ewe lambs from a cattle and sheep rancher we know. She runs at least around 200 sheep I think, and she has at least 100 cattle, so she has no time to bottle feed. She said she usually just lets the rejected or runty lambs die. 
Both lambs were covered in matted poop/mud, and smelled SO DISGUSTING!







I gave them each a bath as soon as I got them home. One lamb had/has diarrhea and her mouth was ice cold when I got her, but we were able to warm her up, and now both have full bellies after nursing on Matilda (Matilda was NOT happy, poor girl).

Oh, and to add to the excitement, Semi Sweet went from an empty, shrunken up udder to a decently full, tight udder in the 3 hours I was at the crawfish boil. So I'm guessing we'll have a single buckling (with our luck (headsmash)) in 36 hours-ish if she takes after Matilda.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

cbrossard said:


> What breed did you have? I know some breeds are noisier than others


Swedish Land Race - odd name for a rural breed.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Goat_Scout said:


> ... carried Cherub all over our property with her. (rofl) Needless to say, she's a hit! She loves spending time with people.


Photos? Photos of lambs? (Before & after bath ...) Awesome you got them, they will be nice pets, and add to your freezer if you cannot keep them. Or, are you going to have sheep as well now? I personally thought I could use my goat knowledge when I got sheep, but that was not much.

Disgusting to hear that your friend cannot even kill the lambs that are not doing well. This is really the back side of the meat industry - live animals reduced to things.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Ok, I finally got some photos of the lambs! The black one is very healthy and hearty. The white one is still recovering from her diarrhea, but she is definitely on the mend. They will take bottles or an udder without second thought, so they are easy peasy. 

On the other hand, Semi Sweet did NOT follow after Matilda (who waited 36 hours after her udder ballooned before she kidded), but instead, started having contractions about 15 minutes before I needed to leave for a communications class at our church (I'd missed the one last Sunday because Demelza was in labor, so I really needed to go to this one). I was sure that she would be ok, seeing as this was her 3rd freshening, so I left anyway.
I came back an hour later to quickly check on them before the church service started, and she had had the cutest little pink-nosed *DOELING*! They are both doing great, and right now the doeling is curled up with Cherub under a heat lamp in the "nursery". It was pretty chilly this morning so they were both shivering.






























And here are the lambs. I don't if we will keep them forever, because running them with the goats and juggling the mineral thing (sheep can't have much copper, while goats need copper) might prove difficult. And if we do keep them, that means I'd have to find a nice ram to breed them to at some point. I still think goat kids are way cuter, but these 2 are pretty darn cute all the same!























Oh and @Trollmor - unfortunately I don't have any "before" pictures of the lambs. I should've got some though, they were a sight to see! The white lamb wasn't really white, and she smelled worse than rotten eggs. Now they both smell like minty dog shampoo. (thumbup)


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

awwwww!
by the way what do you use to take your pictures? thay are amazing!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

15 minutes ... That is the time when we need to have a decision in advance: If X happens, I will do Y ...

Pink Nose, what an adorable sweetie! She has not a complete "Creator's Thumb Grip", but rather close. (Make believe she was white, and the Creator gripped her with thumb and forefinger, and dipped her into the colour of wild, that brown-with-ale.)

Lambs are also pretty, but I would have mistaken Blackie for a kid. No curls!!  I cannot wait until they smell SHEEP! *sheepish smiley*

I am not so very sad that I did not have to smell them before the bath ...

But. I wonder not that the lambs do not survive, if they have a place where they can GET that dirty. Not exactly a healthy bath for newcomers to this world. If your friend does not understand ethic views, maybe she will understand if you talk about economic ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Old Post Farm said:


> awwwww!
> by the way what do you use to take your pictures? thay are amazing!


Thanks! It's a Canon EOS Rebel T1i, whatever that means. (rofl) I know nothing about cameras except that I do like it a lot. It was my mom's camera, but after it had been in storage for a while she gave it to me.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> I am not so very sad that I did not have to smell them before the bath ...
> 
> But. I wonder not that the lambs do not survive, if they have a place where they can GET that dirty. Not exactly a healthy bath for newcomers to this world. If your friend does not understand ethic views, maybe she will understand if you talk about economic ones.


Well she has such a big operation that it would be hard for her to save every lamb, even if she did try. I do wonder why she saved these ones though... She's more of a "let nature take it's course" kind of gal.

Oh and I think they were really dirty because all she had to put them in was a large dog run. She has very nice herding dogs that she trains, and they stay in the dog runs during the day. The run was about half grass half dirt/poo, but I think the biggest reason the lambs were so dirty was because the white one had bad diarrhea (BAD DIARRHEA, it got everywhere), and it rubbed off onto the black one.

I think we will be getting more lambs from her. They are free, so it would be a good way of making money I think. I wouldn't want to personally keep more than 2 though. As of right now, goats rule the roost here! (rofl)


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh and also - the lambs were on their mama at birth. They were from a set of triplets. But some "city folk" (her far off relatives I think) came by and were holding/touching the lambs and for that reason the mama rejected them.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Goat_Scout said:


> Well she has such a big operation


That is my point. Too many animals for one single human to look after, that is simply impossible to do in a good way. Industry vs. humanity ...


Goat_Scout said:


> Oh and also - the lambs were on their mama at birth. They were from a set of triplets. But some "city folk" (her far off relatives I think) came by and were holding/touching the lambs and _for that reason_ the mama rejected them.


????? An ewe who does not recognize her own lambs just because somebody has touched them? ???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Mama's don't disown from our touch alone. 

They will if you have another does scent on you and then touch the kid with their bodily fluids after birth.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Her and her husband care for all of them. All of her sheep and cattle look to be in excellent condition, and they are all very, very nice animals. I think what I meant was she doesn't have the time/doesn't want to be bothered with having to raise dozens of bottle lambs each year. Which I can understand, bottle babies are SO time consuming! But I agree with you, I think she COULD make more of an effort to save and find buyers for them. She did say that one time a lady came with a big van and took any orphaned/rejected lambs she had at that time. I'm thinking of doing the same. :clever:



toth boer goats said:


> Mama's don't disown from our touch alone.
> 
> They will if you have another does scent on you and then touch the kid with their bodily fluids after birth.





Trollmor said:


> An ewe who does not recognize her own lambs just because somebody has touched them? ???


And yes, I was wondering that too. But that's just what she said. :shrug: :shrug: I don't have the specifics of the situation....


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I am sure your friend is trying her best to do a good job. But I am still convinced that with so many animals on one or two persons, it is simply impossible to see all the individuals.

(Or, do you say _make_ a good job?)


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Somebody has quite an attitude. :waiting:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

That somebody has a heap of good reasons for having that attitude!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, yep.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Is Somebody perhaps on her way to that piano class?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

For the past week we've been very, very busy, so I haven't had much time to get on TGS. Here's a brief update:

The sheep rancher gave us another lamb last Saturday (he was abandoned at birth, still covered in birthing fluid when we picked him up). To make a long story short, he had nerve damage (couldn't walk at all) and his blood circulation wasn't good. This morning we decided to put him to sleep.  So I've honestly not been in the best of spirits today. But, going out and spending time with the 11 healthy babies we have has helped immensely.

We are leaving early tomorrow morning to go on a 4 day family vacation. So this whole week I've been busy preparing everything for our farm sitter (she's awesome ), which has been quite a task!

And I just realized that Dipity (according to her heats) is either due on March 5th or March 26th. So she may kid while we're gone! ops2: I'm a little worried about that, but hopefully all will go well. I'm sure she has at least twins in there, she's absolutely HUGE. Despite her bulging belly, she's just as naughty as ever, she is getting out of the fence ALL. THE. TIME. I'm getting sick of it, so she's going to be sold once she safely kids. She was my special bottle baby out of my favorite goat (the one that died last year), so selling her was a hard decision, but I just can't stand Houdini goats. :shrug: She's making life way harder than it needs to be, and I don't want to risk her getting bred to my Nubian bucks again next year.

Oh and on the 20th we added another future herd sire to the farm. You see, I have this horrible thing called buck addiction. (rofl) I really didn't NEED another buck, but what's done is done. 
Even at this age, he's so very wide, I love it! 








I can never stay sad for long when I'm with these guys


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Fantastic pictures! Yep they could brighten up anyone's mood. They're so adorable. My favorite is the second from last. Ears straight up tooo cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about the lamb but everyone else is adorable!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks y'all!
Here are some individual pictures of the kids. These were taken this past Sunday I think. All 6 Nubian babes got dis-budded the following Wednesday.

Demelza's 2nd born buckling, Ishmael.








Demelza's other dude, Solomon. He's one crazy guy, just chock full of energy!








Matilda's firstborn, Duncan








Matilda's second little guy, Quigley








Sweet little Cherub... I still have to listen to screams of bloody murder whenever I go anywhere out of her sight. (rofl) On the plus side, she's been growing like crazy! She drinks from both mama and the lambar that I have out during the day.
























Semi Sweet's little angel, we call her Clowence, or Chloe for short. She's a very quiet, snuggly girl.
















Magnolia's kids, Stonewall & Jackson, are growing up so fast! They are over 6 weeks old already.









Oh and Demelza (the Nubian with triplets on her) now has quads. (rofl) One morning, I was wondering why Eb, the black lamb, was so quiet and why she seemed so disinterested in the lambar (she's been by far the most vocal about wanting her milk). Come to find out, she's just been sneaking in with Demelza's kids and nursing off of her all the time! She still gets small sips from the lambar throughout the day, but it's obvious that the bulk of her meals are coming from Demelza.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cuties!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Wonderful photos, thank you!  But are you 100% sure that Cherub is not yelling about her piano classes? :hide: You must give her a proper education, you know, letting her in, holding her in your lap, teaching her tricks for treats, spending TIME with her. :inlove:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

@Goat_Scout Please tell us all how you do to make them pose for the camera so nicely!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

LOL! Oh she gets her fair share of "piano classes". I'm still sneaking her inside the house every now and then, and I carry her around with me while I'm doing chores. She gets a lot of attention.... I think the other goat kids are jealous. (doh)


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> @Goat_Scout Please tell us all how you do to make them pose for the camera so nicely!


It takes dozens of tries to get pictures like that. Usually they're all over me! (rofl)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Looking forward to your report from her first performance of Für Elise ...


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Looking forward to your report from her first performance of Für Elise ...


(rofl) That reminds of this Silent Night, goat edition.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Now. How do I refind that film when I am at the library ... onder:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goaties.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh my goodness all these babies make me so happy! Those action shots of them running with their ears all over the place :happygoat:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

In the library I can listen.


Goat_Scout said:


> (rofl) That reminds of this Silent Night, goat edition.


Awful in my opinion! Far too many cries for help. Whoever collected the sounds must have been totally without empathy.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

OpieDoodle said:


> Oh my goodness all these babies make me so happy! Those action shots of them running with their ears all over the place :happygoat:


Yes, many of those photos should be published widely!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I also find I must apologize for mixing up two dear doelings!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So, the next pregnant butt in line to watch is lil Dipity's. Her udder is filling, ligs are getting softer and her belly is huuuuge for her tiny body. She must have at least twins in there, possibly triplets? I just hope it's not a huge single. (pray) 
It was pretty hot out today, and she was just miserable! I keep trying to tell her that vaulting the 4ft fence 2-6 times per day while heavily pregnant isn't helping anything. (headsmash)

The kid(s) are very active, always kicking up a storm in there! According to my calculations (from when I recorded one of her heats), she must be either on day 149 or she still has 3 weeks left.

















Here she is right before she tried to bite little Cherub's rump. (rofl) She's been very impatient with the little ones lately!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Soooooo...... Dipity had her kids all by herself in the wee hours of the morning. Two healthy bucklings (yay for bucklings again )!

Either Orion or Israel is the sire.

















They both have the deepest lower jaws ever (rofl)








This one is blue eyed. He's nothing but legs! (rofl)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Great looking bucklings!


----------



## Heathersboergoats (Feb 18, 2019)

Cuties! The second one has such long legs I love it


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

We still have one more doe left to kid, she's the yearling Kiko that must've followed Dipity's example of sneaking a visit to the bucks. (headsmash) She's a pretty good size, so I'm not too worried about it. But I just have no due date on her whatsoever. I saw her cycle around Oct. 30th I *think*, but I never wrote it down, so not sure. Lol

All of the Nubian kiddos and the lambs are doing fantastic and growing like weeds! I really need to get some good pictures of each of them, but that is becoming increasingly difficult! (doh) Cherub is the only relatively easy one to take pictures of. So enjoy these 3 below:

Please ignore her big ol' belly! (rofl) You don't wanna hear about it!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> We still have one more doe left to kid, she's the yearling Kiko that must've followed Dipity's example of sneaking a visit to the bucks. (headsmash) She's a pretty good size, so I'm not too worried about it. But I just have no due date on her whatsoever. I saw her cycle around Oct. 30th I *think*, but I never wrote it down, so not sure. Lol
> 
> All of the Nubian kiddos and the lambs are doing fantastic and growing like weeds! I really need to get some good pictures of each of them, but that is becoming increasingly difficult! (doh) Cherub is the only relatively easy one to take pictures of. So enjoy these 3 below:
> 
> ...


Good ess she is a beauty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

any babies from the kiko?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

How is miss naughty pants doin?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Sibbey (the naughty Kiko) is still preggers and going strong. :bonk: 









Magnolia's 2 bucklings went to their new home to be loved and coddled, but (unbeknownst to them) after they grow out they will be Bar-B-Que. ops2:
Three of the 4 Nubian bucklings are sold, they will got to their new homes in May. The last buckling is pending sale right now. We will retain both Clowence and *of course* wee lil' Cherub.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Sibbey (the naughty Kiko) is still preggers and going strong. :bonk:
> View attachment 152441
> 
> 
> ...


Sibby is BEAUTIFUL! The kikos rou d here are all creamy white. How is miss naughty britches demz doin?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh, Her Grace Miss Cherub! How are her piano lessons going? <3


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Sibby is BEAUTIFUL! The kikos rou d here are all creamy white. How is miss naughty britches demz doin?


Thank you!
Demelza's doing well, lately she's been showing me all the places along my fence that aren't "goat proof" so I've had to make some repairs.... :waiting: She's still obviously not gotten over the resentment of being last in the milking line.



Trollmor said:


> Oh, Her Grace Miss Cherub! How are her piano lessons going? <3


She's a star student! (rofl)
She's doing great, as usual, she's quite the snuggle bug! I am still supplementing her with 24oz of milk every morning.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Sibbey's udder has almost doubled the size it was this morning, so I suspect foul play.  Of course, it is POURING rain right now, and I'll be gone all morning tomorrow, so if she IS close to labor, she picked the perfect time.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Sibbey's udder has almost doubled the size it was this morning, so I suspect foul play.  Of course, it is POURING rain right now, and I'll be gone all morning tomorrow, so if she IS close to labor, she picked the perfect time.


I surely would t want to be out in public with you in the mornin if she hasnt kidded then. Lol!

Poor demz! And poor mama too for havin fix fences.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

At this point I'm just ready to have kidding season be over, as much as I love it. As I've mentioned before, I like it to be over in one fell swoop... (rofl) Having babies of different ages is harder to manage. 
BUT, I am adding a new kid to the group this weekend/week, so I guess if she kids now, that new baby will have a buddy the same age. Lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

How are your sheep?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

We decided to sell the little boogers.  The black one was constantly nursing on Demelza. For the first month, it was only every now and then, but as she got older she was booting Demelza's triplets off, and you could tell she was watching Demelza like a hawk - whenever one of the kids moved in, she'd be right there to drink. (rofl)
We probably could've separated the lambs, but they would have been miserable if they couldn't be with the rest of the crowd. Plus, we are going to start traveling a bit more and are downsizing the goats a bit too (besides bringing ooonnneee more in this weekend LOL). 
A guy that is building up a little flock of sheep bought them. I do miss them like crazy, but they went to a great home. :inlove:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> We decided to sell the little boogers.  The black one was constantly nursing on Demelza. For the first month, it was only every now and then, but as she got older she was booting Demelza's triplets off, and you could tell she was watching Demelza like a hawk - whenever one of the kids moved in, she'd be right there to drink. (rofl)
> We probably could've separated the lambs, but they would have been miserable if they couldn't be with the rest of the crowd. Plus, we are going to start traveling a bit more and are downsizing the goats a bit too (besides bringing ooonnneee more in this weekend LOL).
> A guy that is building up a little flock of sheep bought them. I do miss them like crazy, but they went to a great home. :inlove:


Thanks , I was just curious. The Katahdin outgrew the house real quick, she is with goats.lol Blackbelly still being punished with diapers.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Thanks , I was just curious. The Katahdin outgrew the house real quick, she is with goats.lol Blackbelly still being punished with diapers.


Lol! So did they bond to each other?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Lol! So did they bond to each other?


Not at all. Trudie, Katahdin, doesn't know how to play. She eats, walks, bleats and sleeps.
Bailie, Blackbelly, all over, hopping around, bouncing at dogs, over dogs, bounces backward. Just a cut up! Bailie does not want to eat. She will wean at 10 years old.lol


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Katahdin, doesn't know how to play. She eats, walks, bleats and sleeps.


I get suspicious. Is she all well?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> I get suspicious. Is she all well?


I believe so, wife hasn't got fecal on her.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Any goat not acting like this
:run:at least now and then, makes me suspect some kind of problem.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So I'm 8 days late in telling this, but Sibbey DID kid on that Saturday morning (seems so long ago now), while I was gone. 
She wrapped up our kidding season with a single doeling! Isn't she precious :inlove:























Sibbey is very busy being a helicopter mom. 








Our 2 girls, Chloe and Cherub


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> So I'm 8 days late in telling this, but Sibbey DID kid on that Saturday morning (seems so long ago now), while I was gone.
> She wrapped up our kidding season with a single doeling! Isn't she precious :inlove:
> 
> View attachment 153541
> ...


I meed come to louisiana for a visit.... with a sekret cage in the truck. Hahahahha!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

She is more than precious. Congratulations.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Sfgwife said:


> I need come to louisiana for a visit.... with a sekret cage in the truck. Hahahahha!


Be careful to get there first ...


----------

